# New Topo Program - Free download



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Just found out about a new source for topo maps. :mrgreen: It is a free download and stores the downloaded maps and aerial photos on your computer. here is the download website:
http://jdmcox.com/
you can do the same as every topo program, coordinates, gps tracks, etc. You can even type in any address and it will take you right there. Pretty cool if you ask me. The instructions are simple and they pop up when you first open the program. Give it a try!
(Looks like I am not going to get alot done at work today :O•-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for sharing! That is pretty cool 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

How about a Mc owner? Am I out or luck?


----------

